# Waterpump issue



## wickedmouse383 (Mar 19, 2007)

have a 1983 pace arrow class A, My question is....My water pump comes on periodically about every 3 minutes and runs for about 5 seconds. All this is going at anytime when I turn my water pump switch on to wash my hands etc. I don't see any leaks any where where I can see my plumbing and also noticed that My holding tank from the sink water can be emptied and with out using any water after the fact I can let it sit for a while and open the valve again and it will have water to drain out.
Any ideas on my problem?
Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 19, 2007)

Re: Waterpump issue

Your water pump maintains pressure.  Running as you describe, you have a leak somewhere.  It is somewhat normal for it to "burp" about once an hour or so.  If the leak cannot be seen, you have an internal leak.  Do you have a washing machine?


----------



## wickedmouse383 (Mar 19, 2007)

RE: Waterpump issue

No washing machine, basically I have a kitchen sink,hot water heater, bathroom sink, toilet, and a shower that water is provided to. My floors are not wet, no leak under the rv or in the cabinets either. My pump burps every 3 minute or so if I leave the pump on few a few minutes.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 19, 2007)

Re: Waterpump issue

I don't know where the leak is, but if water is collecting in your holding tank, you have one.  If you were not collecting water in your tank, I would say the pump is not holding pressure.  Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## wickedmouse383 (Mar 19, 2007)

RE: Waterpump issue

I went out and tried to trouble shoot some after my last post....I turned the water pump on and it burps every 15 seconds actually so I then went to the toilet and felt around the outside of it around the hoeses on the back and it was dry..I then noticed water running inside the lid,I opened it and water is trickling out of the small opening that fills the bowl and noticed the bowl doesn't hold the water that you fill in it either. So I am just going to replace the whole unit. My toubles are not as extreme as I thought. 
Thanks for your help "Grandview" By the way do you sell accesories such as toilets?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 19, 2007)

Re: Waterpump issue

Yes we do.  

I started to suggest toilet and I am glad you found it.  Let me know what brand and model toilet you have and I can look tomorrow for a price.


----------



## wickedmouse383 (Mar 20, 2007)

RE: Waterpump issue

Grandview.....Is that your email address below your post? I can email you a pic and the make and model of my RV because it has no info on the toilet itself to give me any idea what brand it is.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 20, 2007)

Re: Waterpump issue

Yes, you can e-mail me there.  Yours being an '83, your exact toilet is probably not made anymore.  I can find a replacement though.


----------



## wickedmouse383 (Mar 21, 2007)

RE: Waterpump issue

Kenneth@ Grandview....Thanks for the info, I will be in contact soon on that item. I am heading out of town for a race this weekend and need about a week to order it from you.
Thanks Again!


----------



## Darwin (May 15, 2007)

RE: Waterpump issue

I had the same problem with my 88 Crosscountry.  I was ready to replace the pump and decided to take the pump apart.  I found plastic shavings and trash in the pump.  I cleaned the pump, reinstalled and it has been working fine for several months.
Darwin


----------

